# Miniature Blooming in Flask



## Origins44 (Mar 20, 2012)

I was looking through some flasks today and found the smallest Orchid I have ever seen blooming in Flask. The plants are 1.5 cm high and several are in bud in the flask. Sorry the pic isn't better. If anyone can provide a link or has advice on how to better post images to the site that would be great. I'm new to this.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 20, 2012)

Interesting! Upload on photobucket then copy the forum code which contains img tag. Then paste it on your message. What is this species?


----------



## Origins44 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks eggshells much better with a bigger picture. This is a flask I'm doing for a customer so I'm not sure what the species is.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2012)

Send us some and we'll tell you! Pretty cool though.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 20, 2012)

It reminds me of Dendrobium oligophyllum!

Paphman910


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 20, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> It reminds me of Dendrobium oligophyllum!
> 
> Paphman910



My thought exactly...!!!!  

Exciting thing!


----------

